# Deja Vue



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Today was a bit different with a good cat on incoming tide and nutin but dinks the rest of the day.. 










Still a great day..

Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work. Awesome fish.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

*cat*

(now) thats a fat cat:fishing:


----------

